# Management misbehavior - Bell Canada



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

_As both shareholder of BCE and customer of Bell MTS, I was appalled by the revelations in the CBC program _

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bell...ales-1.4404088


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i sold mine happily a while back

this company is such a dick on so many levels ....


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

And this comes as a surprise from a company that still charges long distance rates to call the next town, that charges extra if you want to see the number of the calling party, then even more if you want the name too?

Of course they prey on seniors, who else that understands how the internet works would fall for their B.S.?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

They truly are the worst. Back when I still had a landline, I tried to get them to lower the price, because over $20 for a landline with no features is ridiculous. They refused, they said I was already getting the lowest available price. So I cancelled my service, and lo and behold, a month later they call me with a special offer to get service for cheaper. Bastards. I know it's not a very dramatic or unique story but it goes to the lack of concern they have for their customers. They're only concerned when they actually end up losing one.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Spudd said:


> a month later they call me with a special offer to get service


As a shareholder, I recommend you call them back and sign onto whatever crazy contract they put in front of you. The more years the better.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

I doubt they are the only one in their industry to implement these tactics guys.... 

I will glad hold by BCE shares & Telus shares, move along nothing new to see here...


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

My outrage at this behaviour is tempered by my enthusiasm for the dividends they pay me. On balance...



Gumball said:


> I will glad hold by BCE shares & Telus shares, move along nothing new to see here...


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Gumball said:


> I doubt they are the only one in their industry to implement these tactics guys....


Probably not but most people seem to agree Bell are the worst offenders and have been for a long time. They sit at the bottom of customer satisfaction surveys and at the top for complaints filed to various agencies. For some reason I don't quite understand, people keep buying their services.

As another example, some 9 years ago, I had internet service with them. The most basic DSL, something like 5Mbps for 30$ which was plenty for my use. Open contract with no minimum subscription period. Then one day I get a letter saying my plan has been "improved" to 8Mbps and 38$ (or something like that). A few months later, I notice they reintroduced the cheaper plan nearly identical to what I had but under a different name. I call to get bumped down to the cheaper plan and get told there will be a 60$ fee to do that and that there is no way this can be avoided. When I moved some 10 months later, I got service from a different provider and called Bell to cancel. They asked me why and I explained. Surprise... they could suddenly go back and waive that absolutely unavoidable fee. I said too late, you've had your chance to do it right and you're never getting my money again.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

off.by.10 said:


> Probably not but most people seem to agree Bell are the worst offenders and have been for a long time. They sit at the bottom of customer satisfaction surveys and at the top for complaints filed to various agencies. *For some reason I don't quite understand, people keep buying their services.*
> 
> ...


... because they work like a monopoly? And Rogers is no better ... which of the lesser evils do you get to pick?



> *Quote Originally Posted by gardner*
> My outrage at this behaviour is tempered by my enthusiasm for the dividends they pay me. On balance...
> 
> *Quote Originally Posted by Gumball*
> I will glad hold by BCE shares & Telus shares, move along nothing new to see here...


 ... right ... robbing Paul to pay Peter or seniors to pay shareholders + executives.


----------

